# It has gotten worse..



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

So, after many years of saying NO to PL surgery for my Baby boy, he has only gotten worse in both his back legs  He limps, and when he walks, the whole thing slips out..and in again..making it hard for him, and he has had some days now when he could barely walk  I should have listened to the the Dr. when he was young, PL is not something that gets better with time, it gets worse and will make him invalid in the end if nothing is done  

I hate surgery, I hate everything about the vets  My boy dosen*t let them touch him, or look at his legs...

I have some questions ladies...

*anyone else with this experience? Of it getting worse...and operating? I*m so scared...

*is surgery successful most of the times?? What will happen?

*how long is the downtime? And do they have a lot of pain when healing? I have looked at the surgery on youtube, and it looka awful  

I*m sorry for so much nagging and questions..but I appreciate your opinion ladies..and me and Baby are so sowwi for not being on here a lot lately, with work, Baby and this PL, it gets the better out of me  

Hugs & Kisses to you all :daisy:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

have you thought about supplementing his diet with glucosamine chondroitin for his joints? I'm not much help about the surgery as I haven't had this problem, sorry.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ohhh so sorry to hear. I hope more people who have experience will chime in with advice. Prayers for your sweet baby.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Can't tell you anything about the surgery and I am so sorry he has to have it. Every question you have asked is a valid one. I hope they all get answered soon.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much ladies ! This forum is such a comforting place for me...reading, looking at your babies...feeling that I*m not alone loving a furbaby that most likely will go before me  people with human babies have it so much easier  

He gets Glucosamin everyday...Stride plus. But if there is a better I would love a link  

XOXOXO to all of you sweet mamis


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I will say some prayers for him, keep us up to date on what is going on. hugs Holly said even with him having bad legs she still thinks he is the most handsome!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwwwww thanks so much Holly babe ! That warmes my heart muhaha XOXO Baby. And mamis too hihi <3 I woof u Holly <3


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Just pulling the thread up again, in case someone with experience didn*t see it jet  XOXO


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you done a search of the site? LP surgery has been discussed before, there are some very informative threads that you could read.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Zarita was almost 6 years old when she had to have BOTH knees done. We decided to do both at the same time---less anesthesia, not as expensive, plus the surgeon wanted it that way! She was limited as to how much she could walk (she limited herself!) and the vet only bandaged one leg. She spent a week on her bed, being brought food, water etc. She did manage to get to a pee pad that I placed right by her bed. After her stitches were out, I went on strike! You gotta get up and eat and drink by yourself little queen! She healed up fast and I would do it again. How old is your boy?


----------



## cepwin (Jan 19, 2014)

Thinking good thoughts for you and him. I would discuss it with the vet, perhaps you need a specialist who does orthopedic surgery on a regular basic and go over the pros and cons. How old is he? If he's young enough to tolerate it it could give him several years of improved quality of life.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for very helpful answears ladies.

Baby is turning 7 years this july, Susan davis  he is a very healthy boy, just his poor legs...my poor baby, ai ai aiiiii, breaks my heart and soul


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

So sorry baby isn't feeling well I miss your post. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wanted to say good luck to you and your gorgeous baby


x


----------

